# Dish network distribution box



## Nethawk (May 17, 2006)

Hi,

I can't believe how hard its been to get advice on what should be a very simple solution. Monoprice, Smarthome, Crutchfield all said they have no idea.

I have Dish Network, a single dish with quad LNB feeding a 622 in my master bedroom upstairs, and a 922 in the basement. The problem is that the system was installed before I bought this house, and its a mess. I have wires running through windows that won't close completely. From the OTA antenna its even worse - into the upstairs window and through an amplifier, into a splitter and back out the window, in to the basement window. Multiple wires across the roof and down the house.

All I need is what kind of distribution box I need. I want to run both satellite feeds into a distribution box in a wiring closet and out from there to each of the two rooms. The satellite and OTA feeds need not be the same box, but I do want to consolidate into the same closet and run RG6 (and Cat5e) to a wall plate in each of the rooms. I'm in the planning stages of remodeling my HT and want to do it right.

Since Dish installers created this flustercuck I certainly don't want to call them for advice. Can I get some assistance here, tell me what kind of distribution boxes I need for both satellite and OTA feeds?

Thanks much.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are a lot of diagrams at dish site for install DVR/receivers with OTA feed ... perhaps your 622 manual also.


----------



## Nethawk (May 17, 2006)

I'm not sure you read my message. Both receivers are installed with both satellite and OTA, what I want is a cleaner installation inside the house from a wiring closet rather than wires running everywhere. Dish network website has nothing to help, and I know what's in the manuals.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perfect ! YOU have the knowledge, you have the experience - go ahead, install everything as you wish. By yourself.


----------



## Nethawk (May 17, 2006)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're overthinking this.

Since you said WIRING CLOSET - 

Run all cable from the dish(es) (and OTA antennas / cable system) to your wiring closet.
Run all cables from locations to the wiring closet.

Now all you need to do is connect a cable from the dish to the cable going to a room.
If you need the distributed channels from the receivers, either have a 2nd cable for home distribution or use diplexers to combine the Sat signals / home distribution signals.

No "special boxes" required - 

what you may be thinking about is also known as "Structered Wiring" - same principle.


----------



## Nethawk (May 17, 2006)

Scooper, thanks miuch for the reply.

What I'm missing is that box in the middle to connect the cable from the dish to the cable going to a room. If I know what this is called then I'm good to go. Will this box have enough output ports to feed two or more rooms?

Thanks again.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like you just need some barrel connectors to tack to the closet (or board in the closet).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Barrel connectors. 1 cable from Dish to one cable to location.

If you need an external switch, they could go there as well, but they would need to be Dish (depending on what LNBs you have) switches.

A bit more discussion on what you currently have and what you want to connect would help greatly. receivers and any TV2 connections as well.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Make sure you get the 3 GHz High frequency connectors. They have a colored insert, most I've seen are blue.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

If you get the grounding block version in sets of three or four you can actually mount them to a wall, ceiling, etc. thereby cleaning up wiring issues.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Depending on length of all your cabling and splitting, you may want to consider an inline amplifier if you get a weak signal.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I believe what you are seeking can be found at, www.cs1.net the company is called Cable Solutions. I believe that if you call there toll free number they can get you what you need. Hope this helps.


----------

